
Flip Title ( ǝlʇıʇ dılɟ) : write upside down - wird
http://fliptitle.com/
======
hadley
This is a pretty old idea - see [http://www.boingboing.net/2007/07/01/flip-
text-upsidedown.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2007/07/01/flip-text-
upsidedown.html) and <http://pne.livejournal.com/398399.html>

------
evdawg
The fact that this has been upvoted to the front page concerns me greatly.

------
nickb
<http://www.fliptext.org/> has been alive for years.

------
rlm
(: ¿ʇuɐʌǝlǝɹ sıɥʇ sı ʎɥʍ

"encrypt your download links to prevent leechers" -- "encrypting" links with
this would be a pain in the ass when you can't perform the reverse process.

~~~
jmatt
_(: ¿ʇuɐʌǝlǝɹ sıɥʇ sı ʎɥʍ_

Because it's awesome. It may be subjective but it's the weekend and it's a
cool site.

It's useful for passwords if you use a password manager or equivalent
technology.

~~~
mattmaroon
Every password manager I've used (granted only a few) will generate random
ones for you. Is this significantly more secure than a random 18 character
string?

~~~
jmatt
Of course,

These characters aren't easily type-able and most password crackers that I've
seen use common ascii/ansi characters not obscure characters like this... It's
all relative I guess. There obviously exists a case where these characters
aren't helpful.

~~~
mattmaroon
Can you realistically crack an 18 character random string, even if you know
the character set? I mean, I realize that technically increasing the character
set would make it harder, but for any web-based service cracking something
with 62^18 (or more if other characters are used) possible combinations is
impossible in the real world.

------
axod
"create strong passwords"

I'm not sure it's _that_ strong.

~~~
sh1mmer
I'd be surprised if this didn't greatly help you against dictionary attacks.
I'm pretty sure 90% of cracking dictionaries don't even touch that range of
UTF-8. Once you get out of dictionary range brute forcing a password is much,
much harder...

...although now I'm wondering how long it would take as a map reduce job...

~~~
kaens
It would also be trivial to write a program to update the dictionaries to
include the flipped / reversed / other silly unicode trick version of
everything already in the dictionary.

I wouldn't assume that this would help against dictionary attacks _for long_ ,
if at all now considering that people have been doing stuff like this pretty
much since unicode got "mainstream" status.

------
Dilpil
Somehow get /ɯoɔ˙ǝlʇıʇdılɟ//:dʇʇɥ to direct to your site.

~~~
kwamenum86
<http://ǝlƃooƃ.com> leads to something that I am sure is not sponsored by
Google but looks exactly like Google nonetheless.

[EDIT] <http://ooɥɐʎ.com> appears to be available if there are any interested
parties.

[EDIT] Works just like Google so hell maybe it is sponsored by Google. Works
too quickly to be grabbing pages from Google's servers on the back-end.

~~~
bkrausz
It seems to basically be a proxy to google sites, rewriting URLs. It could be
a guy just implementing it as a joke, but he could also be grabbing passwords.
It's PHP, which Google doesn't use at all. DO NOT LOGIN HERE!

A whois lookup reveals it belonging to Jose, who I don't think works at
Google: [http://whois.net/whois_new.cgi?d=xn--
loo-w3ac94c&tld=com](http://whois.net/whois_new.cgi?d=xn--loo-w3ac94c&tld=com)

~~~
kwamenum86
I signed up for a gmail account through there...basically just sends you to
the official site after you register.

~~~
kaens
After, huh?

------
wesley
Oh my word, that's awesome..

Snore.

------
kwamenum86
Some of the characters look a little bit funky (I understand the look is not
the point but still pretty cool). For example, 'b' just turns into a 'q'.

Try 'a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z'

Also, textarea's on all of my web pages are screwed up (in Firefox).

------
dchest
˙ʎɐp sʍǝu ʍols

------
poub
That’s very cool indeed. However it doesn’t work well with my survival utf-8
characters: The flip of à é è ç ô “ ” ‘ ’ € £ is £ € ’ ‘ ” “ ô ç è é à Great
idea nonetheless.

------
jgranby
I could see this being pretty popular for Facebook statuses, etc. I'd change
the download links suggestion for one about Twitter, though.

------
ideamonk
I ripped you - <http://flippingmania.blogspot.com/> lol

------
Hexstream
Anyone know some place that lists similarly funky Unicode features?

------
jrnkntl
"Freak your friends" ...

------
brfox
lame, it doesn't do CAPS

------
thomasmallen
Failed to flip 

